# How long do eyeshadow palettes last for?



## Noel (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey guys!

I was just wondering how long does the average 4 eyeshadow palette lasts for? I know that the time can depend on how much you use each eyeshadow, but an estimate would be great!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 5, 2007)

i still have some left from a palette from xmas 2000!






obviously, i'm not using the colours every day...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 5, 2007)

If you use the colors everyday, I'd say the quad can last about a year or so. If you don't use them that much, then I think a palette can last a lifetime! I don't think I'll ever use up all of Sweetie Cakes, Pandamonium, Take Wing, Well Plumed, or Novel Twist Cool Eyes. I think that Smoking Eyes and Gentle Fume might be ones I'll go through though. Also theres a nice dent in most of the colors in my Holiday 06 Smoked Eyes palette.


----------



## courters (Sep 6, 2007)

It all depends on how many other choices you have!  If you only have one quad, then it will disapear faster, but MAC shadows last me forever!  I have about 30 shadows, I started buying about 3 years ago, and none of mine have the metal pan showing!  I try to switch up my colors every day, so that is probably why.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Sep 8, 2007)

A bit OT but does anyone else find that eyeshadows seem to last much longer when using sponge applicators as opposed to brushes? I had an eyeshadow that I wore pretty much everyday and it lasted me a year when I was using sponge applicators. Now I've converted to brushes it seems to disappear at a much faster rate


----------

